# grow tent question.



## Marywanna (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I just purchased a pack of white widow seeds from dr. chronic yesterday and am already starting to plan my grow, so exciting . I do have a few questions though. I was planning on growing about 3 to 4 plants and was wondering what a good size of tent i would need to get. I was looking at a 36x20x62 or 48x24x60 and was wondering if that would be big enough. I plan on keeping the tent inside a closet or even possibly a bathroom with the door closed. Along with purchasing the tent i plan on getting a 400watt mh and hps conversion light system for my tent. Would that be to hot for my babies if i was to keep it inside a closet with the lights? any suggestions to my grow ideas would be highly appreciated.

Thanks everyone,

Mary WANNA


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 28, 2009)

Marywanna said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just purchased a pack of white widow seeds from dr. chronic yesterday and am already starting to plan my grow, so exciting . I do have a few questions though. I was planning on growing about 3 to 4 plants and was wondering what a good size of tent i would need to get. I was looking at a 36x20x62 or 48x24x60 and was wondering if that would be big enough. I plan on keeping the tent inside a closet or even possibly a bathroom with the door closed. Along with purchasing the tent i plan on getting a 400watt mh and hps conversion light system for my tent. Would that be to hot for my babies if i was to keep it inside a closet with the lights? any suggestions to my grow ideas would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hey Mary, it depends entirely on how large you intend to grow your plants and how you intend to grow them.

How much weed per/crop do you intend to go for?

Hydro or soil?

Center Cola or full branching?

Topping?

LST?

How tall are you going to grow them?

Are you going to flip from seedling to flowering or are you going to use a vegging period. If so, how long of vegging?

All of these variables have something to do with how much area each plant will use.

If you answer each of those for all of us, we can then tell you real close, what you need for a tent.


----------



## Marywanna (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow thanks for the quick resonae bud, well I really just want to try to get the most yield possible..I'm going to beusing soil which will be fox farms oceanic soil mix...I was maybe going use the lst method but never have used it before...on the budding part which ever way to get the most drop..so basically ijust want to get the most yield possible in soil...I was planning to veg with cfls and flower with hps...with veg 24/7 and hps 12/12..so if you could give any tips on how to get the most yield that would be awesome..

Thanks, Mary


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Mary, the point being getting your tent full from wall to wall in the final stages of flowering, as tall as possible, then your yield will be maxed with the proper nutes, light and ventilation.

With the 48x24x60 tent, you could fit 4 plants in there, but won't have room to LST or Top really. That's all well and good however, because LST and Topping both slow your vegetative growth down considerably.

Your 400 HPS would actually be a better light for the entire grow.

You'll need to spend some time researching here on MP for the proper ventilation for your tent.

There are several growers using tents here. Perhaps one of them will put their input in for you also.

Are you going to use seeds or clones? The reason I ask, is that you'll have to thin out the crop of males if you use seed. That means you'll have to start with twice as many plants as you intend to end up with, and cull it down to your four keepers.

Pre-Sexed, sexually mature clones would be ideal for you and save you some effort and time.


----------



## Marywanna (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the information stoney..I will be using feminized white widow seeds that i ordered from dr. chronic. One more question should i buy the 400 hps that can be hps or mh because i read its better to just go ahead instead of using cfls to use metal halide for veg and then switch to hps for flowering.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 28, 2009)

Marywanna said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information stoney..I will be using feminized white widow seeds that i ordered from dr. chronic. One more question should i buy the 400 hps that can be hps or mh because i read its better to just go ahead instead of using cfls to use metal halide for veg and then switch to hps for flowering.


The difference is marginal between MH and HPS. You can go with only HPS or use both. It's up to you.


----------



## umbra (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Mary. Stoney is right on with the set up. Yes HID ( MH and HPS) are much better than cfl for veg and flower. I have a tent. Mine is bigger than I think you will be going. I am using a 270 cfm fan for venting the tent thru a carbon filter and another 100 cfm fan for my HPS. My tent is not in a closet, so I just vent to outside the tent. If your tent is in a closet, venting will be a major PITA with the closet door shut. Do you own or rent? Can you vent into an attic? Or another room behind the closet?


----------

